# Any good saya making tutorials out there?



## Smashmasta (Jul 11, 2017)

Contemplating making some sayas/learning how to make them in general for any knife I come across. Does anyone have a link to any good tutorials and materials breakdown - I've heard mixed things on saya materials, ie, wood vs leather with regards to moisture and tannins rusting the steel, etc. I'd be interested in both wooden and leather saya making, and any other material that's out there. Thanks.


----------



## tsuriru (Jul 11, 2017)

Perhaps this can help: [video=youtube;8MODvFnRW08]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MODvFnRW08[/video]


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 11, 2017)

Sandwich style sheaths are pretty simple. 1/8" x 3" × 36" will cover just about any knife. You will need some good wood glue, clamps, a saw and some sandpaper.


----------



## 42537703 (Jul 15, 2017)

Have you tried Walter Sorrells on YouTube?


----------



## qjlforever (Jul 27, 2017)

good job.a good saya make knife better


----------



## scott.livesey (Aug 13, 2017)

tsuriru said:


> Perhaps this can help: [video=youtube;8MODvFnRW08]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MODvFnRW08[/video]



good video and good music. makes me want to go to wood store and buy a bundle of nice thin stock.
scott


----------



## mlau (Aug 25, 2017)

I like Walter Sorrel's tutorial.

Btw, I find it ironic that some of the nicest wood for saya IMHO is the preplaned basswood in the hobby section of your craft or hardware store.
Basswood is soft, stable, very forgiving, and takes a nice gloss...and it's cheap!
It also has a nice spring that holds securely onto a knife.


----------



## TB_London (Aug 25, 2017)

Your request spurred me on to make one and post the process here

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...r-a-Takeda-gyuto?p=508003&posted=1#post508003

Hope it helps


----------

